# new information......



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi All
As an egg sharing donor I was wondering if my children/child can contact hfea to find out if they are genetically connected (the same as my recipients child can do).. because obviously theres a very very small chance that our children could end up together, and we wouldnt want that happening!!  I spoke to the lister and they contacted the hfea for me, who said anyone can contact them to find out of they are genetically connected.  So this is something to put minds at rest if there were any worries.

Just thought id pass the info on.
Hugs
Ann Marie xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats great.  i was wondering the same myself.

I know the chance is tiny that they'd meet, but its very reassuring to know.


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Im glad you found it helpful, it was something i was worried about


----------

